# What modem are you on? (Fascinate)



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in upstate New York, and Verizon always told me I was in a great coverage area, but my download and upload speeds are embarrassing.

Typically I vary from like 800 kbs to 1.4 mbs down and around 800 kbs up.

I've been trying different modems, but which one works best for you?


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

ec09 is by far the best modem for my device.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

EC09 seems to give me terrible battery life...I've been on ED05 for the longest time haha


----------



## Fulaman (Dec 15, 2011)

I use EH03


----------

